# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  Office Management and Effective Administration Skills course in Amsterdam,Stockholm

## دورة تدريبية

*Almjd for Quality and Human Resource Development invite you to participate in our training course:*Office Management and Effective Administration Skills*Which will be held  evry week in London, Kuala Lumpur, Istanbul, Barlen, Paris, Roma, Amsterdam,** Stockholm** and Dubai* *To contact us**website: www.almjd-hr.com**Emile: info@almjd-hr.com**Mobile 00962795447255* *Which Accredited by the University of Western America and Harvard, Cambridge, and Manchester International Training Collages**The following are Secretarial and Administration courses:*Organising and Behavioural Skills for Administrative Professionals-Executive Secretaries-PAsThe Highly Productive and Effective AdministratorAdvanced Documents and Records Management ComplianceEfficient Administration SkillsE -Library Management TechniquesThe Advanced Executive Assistant ProgramDocuments and Records Management ComplianceThe Executive Assistant - Personal Assistant MasterclassOrganising and Behavioural Skills for Administrative Professionals-Executive Secretaries-PAsComputer -Based Office Administration and OrganizationCommunication and Planning Skills for Administrative ProfessionalsOffice Management and Effective Administration SkillsAdministration and Office Management ProfessionalSharePoint Implementation Best Practices - From Design to IntegrationAdministration and Office Management - Best Practices and TechnologiesTime Management and Personal EffectivenessThe Support Staff and Administrative AssistantThe Office Professional and Records Management MasterclassTime Management and Personal Effectiveness *website** :www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

